# Official: Cleveland At Chicago. December, 20, 2003. 7:30 pm. FSChi,WUAB



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

post predictions here.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 87
cavs 76


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Since the Cavs just made the recent trade I will give the nod to the Bulls on this one.

Bulls 88
Cavs 79


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Am I correct that this game is NOT on NBA League Pass?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 97
Cavs 91


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The game is not on League Pass. It's on NBA TV. (Direct TV channel 601).

For the Ribs... Big Z and Boozer will have good games. Again, our guard play will be key. Keep the turnovers low and shoot a good percentage and we'll win. I think the Bulls take this one with hopefully Blount comming back and J-Will on the bench and a couple of days rest. It ought to be a pretty good game. The Cavs will keep it close.

Bulls 96
Cavs 87


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 101
Cleveland Steamers 90

Hinrich 26


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This NBATV thing has gotta go, does anyone actually have NBATV? I dont know anyone who does. 

Bulls - 88
Cavs - 81

Crawford - 33


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Cows: 94
Swashbucklers: 86

LeBron goes off, Crawford gets back in rhythm.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 90
Cavs 81

High Scorer: Fizer 26


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Perhaps I should be the one to mention that these two teams are strikingly similiar. Especially post trade. The Cavs are a very good shotblocking and rebounding team. They are going to play smashed mouth basketball with us. And they have that one guy who likes to pass pass pass. 

Cavs 87 Bulls 82 
Top Scorer: Jamal 38

My score if we don't have Jamal:
Cavs 84
Bulls 68

Hinrich 28


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Cavs - 92
Bulls - 82

AD - 19

We're too shorthanded.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls 85
Cavs 89


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I can't wait for this game. It'll be my first chance to watch Lebron for an entire game and Jay Williams will be back sitting on the bench. It'll be good to see him and I'm anxious on hearing interviews he'll most likely have on the pregame and radio shows.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Cavs have proven they *can* win on the road so I change my perdiction.


Cavs 87
Bulls 81


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Bulls 82
Cavs 77


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Cavs are horri*bull* on the road.
> 
> Bulls 97
> Cavs 91


They don't play horrible on the road though. They just lose. And one would think they are due. Playing a shorthanded bulls team? I don't know. It seems like a recipe for a road win. They also might beat philly tonight, since Philly doesn't have AI and a littany of other players.

This is definitely not a game to take lightly for the bulls. This is a team we may very well find ourselves competing with the Cavs for the 8 seed on down the road. Gotta be thinking about getting the edge in the tie breaker.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bulls 101
Cavs 96


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> They don't play horrible on the road though. They just lose. And one would think they are due. Playing a shorthanded bulls team? I don't know. It seems like a recipe for a road win. They also might beat philly tonight, since Philly doesn't have AI and a littany of other players.
> ...



I never said the Cavs played horrible on the road I said they are horrible on the road. Unless you consider going 0-33 in your last 33 road games medicore then it has to be horrible.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 98
Cavs 80


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the Cavs played horrible on the road I said they are horrible on the road. Unless you consider going 0-33 in your last 33 road games medicore then it has to be horrible.


I think that record is decieving because the bulk of it was racked up by a completely diffrent team than the one we are going to be facing tomorrow night.

To wit: There is only going to be 1 guy from last years team in the starting lineup(since Miles most likely won't start).

So that stat doesn't mean too much to me. And I think it's unfair for them to count last years team against this years team.

It will be a tough tough game for us to win. Especially if Crawford is out.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that record is decieving because the bulk of it was racked up by a completely diffrent team than the one we are going to be facing tomorrow night.
> ...


I didn't know Crawford was even hurt. If he is out I'll have to change my pick.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> This NBATV thing has gotta go, does anyone actually have NBATV? I dont know anyone who does.


We have League Pass through DirectTV and the NBATV channel is part of it.

Bulls - 89
Cavs - 88

a real nailbiter  

(Lord, I hope I'm wrong and it's the Bulls 89-80 or something like that)


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So no Jamal??? 

Gill with 30 tomorrow!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cleveland ended their road losing streak tonight. They beat Philly and James had 36.

Oddly enough, I kind of think just maybe we inadvertently have the best guys in the league to match up with James.

JYD and Kirk should defend James about as well as anyone.

It remains to be seen if that even matters as good as Lebron is.

It's going to be a tough game to win tomorrow. If we don't have Crawford, I really think we are bigtime underdogs tomorrow. It's going to take an amazing effort.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk might get some run on lebron. But no one is going to stop Lebron. Kirk is giving up 5 inches and about 60 lbs. Lets give the kid a chance. 

2 predictions. IF Jamal plays

Bulls 79
Cavs 77

high scorer, James with 27

if jamal doesnt play
Cavs 81
Bulls 75

High scorer with kirk at 28


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I wish I could catch this game; I'm predicting a tight one going down to the wire.

Cavs 101
Bulls 100


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

What gives....here is my prediction

Bulls 88
Cavs 84

Hinrich 19, 8, 3
LeBron 24, 6,4


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 90
Cavs 93

Lebron blows up once again..


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford was interviewed during the sports segment on CBS TV Channel 2. He said he won't know if he can play tomorrow until just before gametime.

Our guard rotation will probably consist of Hinrich, Brunson and Gill.

Johnson and Jefferies will hold down the SF position.

And Williams, Fizer and Davis will man the power positions.

That's 8 players with Blount and Robinson on the "maybe" list.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Time for me to pick the Bulls for the first time this year.
Chicago 92, Cleveland 85.

One road victory for the Cavs does not change the fact that they are awful on the road. That Sixers team without Iverson and others is even less deep than these Bulls are.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 97
Cavs 84

Hinrich with 23pts,4rbds and 11asts


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that if the Bulls can score in the 90's that it is basically going to be a loss by the Cavaliers. Offense is what they gave up when they traded Davis/Mihm however they did gain defense and I don't believe that anyone has scored 90 since the trade either. I think that it'll be a good game but my feeling is that the Cavs will get their second road win in a row.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 84
Cav's - 79

Kirk - 17


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Cavs 94.
Bulls 87.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

will the game be shown on WGN Superstation?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 88
Cavs 79


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> That Sixers team without Iverson and others is even less deep than these Bulls are.


Eric Snow
Aaron Mckie
Glen Robinson
Kenny Thomas
Derrick Coleman

How is that not better than:
Hinrich
Gill
Linton Johnson
JYD
Antonio Davis

With Rick Brunson and Eddie Robinson coming off the bench.
As opposed to Dahlembert and Salmons.

I think some of you may need to adjust your expectations for tonight. If we win this game, it is a great victory. If we lose it, well I think we are expected to. We're the underdogs tonight and we need to come out and play with some underdog fire.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 104
Cavs 85

James 12 Pts


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 98
Cavs: 93

Crawford: 23


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

If Jamal doesn't play, I bet we don't score 65...and it sounds like he won't. "What the frick!?" with these injuries!!! :upset: 

Cavs - 83
Bulls - 61

Gill w/17 pts.

The only highlight will be JayWill on the sidelines. At least that will be nice to see.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe Jay will suit up


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Maybe Jay will suit up



:whofarted


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :whofarted


Just saying how many injuries the Bulls have


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ez8o5</b>!
> will the game be shown on WGN Superstation?


Unfortunately, no.

Here's my prediction:

Bulls 82
Cavs 80


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

If we were playing San Antonio tonight, we would just about be a shoo-in for the record for the least points and the greatest number of shot clock violations in a game.

Maybe we can get 15+ from Hinrich, Gill, Robinson, and Fizer. That would get us 65 to 75 points. Throw in another 15 to 25 points from Brunson, Williams, Davis, and Blount and maybe we can get to 80 to 100 points.

I just won't pick against the Bulls playing Cleveland at home. I just won't do it.

Bulls 82 Cavs 81


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Cleveland 90 Bulls 78. Who is going to guard Lebron?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will make my predicition later on. I wish Jamal was going to play for sure. Right now, we just don't know.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm going to assume I'm not gonna win the ribs and go with the Bulls. But realistically, no Jamal, no win. 

Bulls 89
Cavs 84

Hinrich with 35


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> If we were playing San Antonio tonight, we would just about be a shoo-in for the record for the least points and the greatest number of shot clock violations in a game.
> 
> Maybe we can get 15+ from Hinrich, Gill, Robinson, and Fizer. That would get us 65 to 75 points. Throw in another 15 to 25 points from Brunson, Williams, Davis, and Blount and maybe we can get to 80 to 100 points.
> ...


i'm going to agree with you 

87-84 bulls


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Cleveland 90 Bulls 78. Who is going to guard Lebron?


no doubt about that. Who is going to guard LBJ?? Hinrich will be abused inside and outside. Lebron will be able to easily to shot over Hinrich due to his 5-6 inch height advantage. James will also be able to go inside on Kirk because James is hella of lot stronger than Krik and probably just as quick if not quicker than Hinrich. If Gill has to guard James he is giving up atleast 3 inches and alot James is much quicker than Gill. If JYD guards James atleast James height advantage is out of the question but James' quickness and passing advantage are going to take advantage of JYD because who guards Boozer and Big Z??


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

With Jamal -

Bulls - 94 Cavs - 91

Without Jamal


Bulls 83 Cavs 91


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey everybody, stop acting as if LBJ = MJ

Yes, he is good, but he isnt unstoppable, not now. 

Calm down, he may score 15 points or 50 tonight, but we are in good position to win this one.

Go Bulls!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls win, crawford plays, Cavs play the second of a back to back. We are rested. 

91-82.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 87 Cavs 80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount and Jamal to play!!! Bulls win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Blount and Jamal to play!!! Bulls win.


SWEET MOSES!

Corie Blount!! Our savior!

(on a more serious note, thank lord Jamal is playing tonight. Way to suck it up kid.)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Am I wrong, or are we outsized at every position?

Lebron-Hinrich
Newble-Crawford
Brown-Gill
Boozer-Blount(that might be the one position)
Z-Davis


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow this is what I think Krause wanted

James 6-8
Newble 6-8
Brown 6-7
Boozer 6-8
Zydrunas 7-2

That is a versatile, atheletic mid-sized lineup. But i am happy everyday pax didnt sign Newble. Cleveland already wants to get rid of this guy


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Lebron with 4 assists already.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Size dont mean everything


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8-8 tie, blount with 6 pts.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Is MJ in the stands? and where is dabullz?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blount is doing good hope he can keep it up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:39 11-10 cavs. 

Ilgauskas 5 Blount 6

Bulls 36%, Cavs. 50%. James has 4 assists.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is racking up the assists tonight.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

5 in the first quarter that is pretty impressive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21-18 cavs, James has 6 assists.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wonder if he can get 8 like Marbury the other night in the first..

Big Z on his way to a double double in the 1st


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

LeBron 6 assists, 7 rebounds

easy triple double tonight for him I see...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did I just hear Doerr correctly? The Cavs have 16 points in the paint, the Bulls have 2? :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23-20 cavs. Hinrich is shooting pretty good so far. 

Bulls 38% cavs, 53% 

We have 9 boards, cavs 10. 

You have to think that the cavs will cool down, eventually.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Paul Silas said he thinks Lebron can become the first player since they great oscar robertson to average a triple double for a season. After watching this, I am a believer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Did I just hear Doerr correctly? The Cavs have 16 points in the paint, the Bulls have 2? :sigh:


Yes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson in the game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Kirk and Jamal are off to decent starts. JYD and ERob in the game. LBJ sitting out.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

since i dont get NBATV, what is Jay doing more importantly?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Way to throw it down JC!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

26-24 Cavs after one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not bad.. Hopefully E-Rob's ankle is fine


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

any shots of Jay yet?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

after 1 cavs up 26-24. 

Bulls 42%, Cavs 50%. 

Jamal 7. Hinrich and blount 6. 

Z. Ilgauskas *9 pts 7 rebounds*


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Rick Brunson with the fadeaway post up J!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Maybe Jay will suit up


Though it would likely muddy up any buy-out as far as the league is concerned, it *would* have been nice if the Bull could have activated Jay so that he could suit up on the sidelines. We certainly have enough walking wounded who could sit a 5 game stint on IR without missing any games they wouldn't have missed already.

It would be nice to see the kid in uniform, even if he had to move with crutches.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs pulling away 34-27 on a Lebron dunk


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Though it would likely muddy up any buy-out as far as the league is concerned, it *would* have been nice if the Bull could have activated Jay so that he could suit up on the sidelines. We certainly have enough walking wounded who could sit a 5 game stint on IR without missing any games they wouldn't have missed already.
> ...


agreed


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Beautiful dunk by Bron.. Down by 9 all the sudden


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Fizer with a quick 4 off the bench. Kirk has two fouls. JYD really making some hustle plays. We need to play some defense.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Brunson to JYD on the break for two and a foul on Boozer (his second).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> LeBron 6 assists, 7 rebounds
> 
> easy triple double tonight for him I see...


Are you sure on the rebounds?

CBS.sportsline.com is often wrong on some stats, but they have Bron-Bron for only 1 rebound. Big Z has 7.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill can't hit at all.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

40-36 Cavs. I'm already sick of Tom Doerr crying about Lebron getting away with traveling every other time down the court. This is the NBA Tom. They don't exactly enforce that rule often.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Gill can't hit at all.


Yeah he cant.. But its ok..


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

nba.com has Lebron at 1 rebound also. 9 pts, 6 asts tho


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

40-36 cavs. Bulls defense has tightened. 

cavs have 9 t/o! Boozer has 4 of them. 

Brunson 3 steals!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 40-36 Cavs. I'm already sick of Tom Doerr crying about Lebron getting away with traveling every other time down the court. This is the NBA Tom. They don't exactly enforce that rule often.


Whining like that is awfully hypocritical coming from any Jordan fan, too.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

11 for JC, 6 points 3 assists for Kirk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal Crawford is da man.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

for those of you who havent seen this report. jay will play again.

Williams visited Dr. James Andrews on Friday, and said the sports medicine specialist told him his knee is stable and he can play again. All that stands in his way is work and time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs 7-11 this quarter, Bulls 6-13.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yahoo also only has 2 for Lebron


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> for those of you who havent seen this report. jay will play again.
> 
> Williams visited Dr. James Andrews on Friday, and said the sports medicine specialist told him his knee is stable and he can play again. All that stands in his way is work and time.


That is really good news!! :greatjob: I do hope that the kid can come back and play.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> for those of you who havent seen this report. jay will play again.
> 
> Williams visited Dr. James Andrews on Friday, and said the sports medicine specialist told him his knee is stable and he can play again. All that stands in his way is work and time.


Does this effect the possibility of a negotiated buy-out?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal with 2 nice lookin' baskets in a row......and on the third one - airball 

He's had a good game so far though.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Does this effect the possibility of a negotiated buy-out?


Lets hope it does... my moneys on Dookie.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Does this effect the possibility of a negotiated buy-out?


My guess, and its a guess, is it sure as heck does affect a buyout. Pax was operating on the assumption Jaywill was done because he didnt see Dr Andrews. But now that Andrews says its a matter of time before we see him, then pax has to rethink this big time


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kendall finally makes a basket.

On the other end, our D has been real SOFT inside.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Jamal with 2 nice lookin' baskets in a row......and on the third one - airball
> 
> He's had a good game so far though.



who do you think you are? Dabullz?


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

The radio announcers keep calling Lebron by his full name: "LeBron James." Is there another James in?


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> My guess, and its a guess, is it sure as heck does affect a buyout. Pax was operating on the assumption Jaywill was done because he didnt see Dr Andrews. But now that Andrews says its a matter of time before we see him, then pax has to rethink this big time


We could use a roster spot, though...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

47-42 cavs by 5. 

Ilgauskas, James 11 each. 

We are being out-rebounded by 5. Both teams with five offensive boards. 

Crawford 11. A bunch with 6 each.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> who do you think you are? Dabullz?




Speaking of Dabullz, where is he?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We miss curry this game. Why? Ilguaskas would be forced to play some D on Eddy. Would tire him out. AD has just three shots.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm not too active in this tonight because theres a Clippers-Mavs game on and its pretty cool. I'm in the forum paying attention though gang, GO BULLS!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jims team is better than Johns (injured) team...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Corie has become automatic with that 15-18 footer. Who could have ever thought...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

In my opinion with enough hard work Jay can be back by March. He is walking on one crutch. Only way I cut him is if we sign Desmond Penigar. Id rather see Jefferies cut in that fashion anyways.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I am wrong, but I still sense some bitter feelings. the only reason i said that is because when Dabullz does the play by play, he puts down Crawford a little more then he would put down, say, Erob. And when you said JC has 2 nice baskets, and then an airball, that sounded like my boy Dabullz.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

End of first half:

Cavs 49
Bulls 44

James - 11 pts(5-10 FG), 7 assists, 2 rebounds

Crawford - 11 pts(5-14 FG), 4 assists, 4 rebounds


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> In my opinion with enough hard work Jay can be back by March. He is walking on one crutch. Only way I cut him is if we sign Desmond Penigar. Id rather see Jefferies cut in that fashion anyways.


i thought he might come back this year but thats not going to happen. How does he look. It looks like he will be back now that Dr Andrews has given the thumbs up. Pax is probably going to have to hang on to him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

49-44 cavs at HT. 

41%, 11% in threes(1-9)out rebounded, by five. Cleveland 53%. 

but yet down by just five. Scott needs to give one of his pep talks for the third quarter.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Is Jay one of the 8 players we locked from the Bobcats? I seriously doubt it since his return is/was doubtful. Bobcats might be interested in taking him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Who is the Dr Andrew guy is he like the trainer


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am wrong


You are 

I know what u meant dude.

I might not post a whole lot here but i do read most of the stuff...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Who is the Dr Andrew guy is he like the trainer


Dr Andrews is the best sports medicine doctor in the country


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Jay is coming back, that will be very interesting. ...very interesting... Initially it's going to be to our advantage to have Kirk and Jamal so Jay can ease himself back. But eventually someone may have to go. Because Jay if he makes a full recovery is too good to be coming off the bench in spot minutes. And I would think with Jamal moving to the 2 that Jay would be competing with Hinrich, and that Hinrich's ability to play D would make Jay the odd man out.

But that's a long ways out. Hopefully it gets to that point. Promising news to be sure.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> You are
> ...


SPMJ, post here more often.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep.. Not that any of you probably watch wrestling but I believe Dr. Andrews takes care of wrestlers and helped HHH return to wrestling after a torn quad..


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If Jay is coming back, that will be very interesting. ...very interesting... Initially it's going to be to our advantage to have Kirk and Jamal so Jay can ease himself back. But eventually someone may have to go. Because Jay if he makes a full recovery is too good to be coming off the bench in spot minutes. And I would think with Jamal moving to the 2 that Jay would be competing with Hinrich, and that Hinrich's ability to play D would make Jay the odd man out.
> 
> But that's a long ways out. Hopefully it gets to that point. Promising news to be sure.


Im closing my eyes. What do i see?

Kirk, Jamal and Jay

Isiah, Joe D, and the Vinnie the microwave Johnson

Redux. A 3 guard attack not seen since the Bad Boys won back to back titles.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Yep.. Not that any of you probably watch wrestling but I believe Dr. Andrews takes care of wrestlers and helped HHH return to wrestling after a torn quad..


Article in Forbes about him a couple of months back. Anytime anyone has a problem, they go to him. He did Kobes shoulder, any of the Jordan injuries, Pippen, McDyess, Hill whoever. He is the #1 guy in the country. The Bulls bring him into town for surguries all the time


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I say this is what we protect

1-Jamal Crawford
1-Eddy Curry
3-Tyson Chandler
4-Kirk Hinrich
5-Jerome Williams
6-Jay Williams
7-Kendall gill
8-Marcus Fizer
---------------------
9.Scottie Pippen-Doubtful for next season
10. AD-why not try to unload his big old contract-and hes like 36 neways
11. Erob-try to unload his salary
12/13- Rick Brunson and Chris Jefferies-Tough decisions not to protect  
14.Corie Blount
15.Linton Johnson- Eh? who likes him ne how


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

At the half, down by 5. A couple of things - 

On defense, we're giving up a lot of easy baskets, especially inside. 

But on the other hand, we're pretty active around the ball, and are getting our hands on a lot of them, and getting a lot of steals.

We've done a pretty good job of containing Lebron. Statistically, he's had a pretty strong game so far, but his effect on the game hasn't been that great.

On offense, we don't have anything going to the basket. A lot of jumpshots. But our movement seems to be pretty good. Most of our shots have been a result of players coming off of screens, or on a kickout from Kirk or Jamal, but we could probably stand to get some more points in the paint.

Since we're on our homecourt, we should be able to stay in the game. We just have to eliminate the easy baskets that they've been getting, and hope that Lebron doesn't go off, and we should be alright.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If Jay comes back with the same first step and quickness(doubtful)...he will be better than he was before since hes been adding upper body strength. It'll be very interesting to see what he can do on the court when he comes back (and a few months after when he gets back into the swing of things)

Question: Does anyone know if we have locked 8 players yet? When that happens? Since Jays contract was bought out, does that make him ineligible either way?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> At the half, down by 5. A couple of things -
> 
> On defense, we're giving up a lot of easy baskets, especially inside.
> ...


Good take on the game. Keep in mind Cleveland played last night. Our D needs to be better. This is also the first game since the trade where we have been out rebounded.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

that makes him a free agent. not eligible to be drafted, but like any team, they can offer him a contract.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson has three steals, but a note: All three steals was because of JYD.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Cavs are the best rebounding team in the NBA at least statistically


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Cavs wont be so high later in the season AKA last years Bulls...In rebounds


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lots of heart shown by Jamal to suit up tonight. Hope he doesn't cause any further injury though.

And I see that ERob was out there for a couple minutes too. So injuries are no excuse if we don't beat these guys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful dish by Jamal to Blount.

Bulls trail only by 1.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is our quarter now BIG #'s come on Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal with a Rip-like catch and shoot jumper off a screen, result = swish!

We've taken the lead.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I notice in tonight's game that we have taken 7 more shots than the Cavs at the end of the half. This seems to be a trend since the trade, so I did some quick research. Did anybody realize that:

Before the trade, we took fewer shots than the other team in 10 of 16 games, the same amount as the other team in 1 of 16 games, and more than the other team in 5 of 16 games.

After the trade (not counting tonight), we have taken fewer shots than the other team in 1 of 8 games, the same amount as the other team in 1 of 8 games, and more than the other team in 6 of eight games.

In other words

Took more shots than opponent:

Pre-trade -- *31%*
Post-trade -- *75%*

And the differences aren't minor, either. We are averaging 3 more shots per game than our opponents post-trade, where pre-trade we were averaging 4 fewer shots than our opponents.

It's amazing what a seven shot per game difference will do for keeping games closer. Now if we could just start shooting for some reasonable percentage, we've got the NBA title locked up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Don't look now but Blount is playing a very solid game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The blunt is smokin right now!

Good game Corie


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another strong start to a 3rd qtr . Outscored them 10-2 so far...

Bulls 54 Cavs 51


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

10-2 Bulls run. Bulls are up by three. The Cavs may be a little worn down as the Bulls have been killing them on the boards in the 3rd Q. LeBron's shots are hitting the front of the rim. Hopefully he doesn't get a second wind!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> I notice in tonight's game that we have taken 7 more shots than the Cavs at the end of the half. This seems to be a trend since the trade, so I did some quick research. Did anybody realize that:
> 
> Before the trade, we took fewer shots than the other team in 10 of 16 games, the same amount as the other team in 1 of 16 games, and more than the other team in 5 of 16 games.
> ...


Yes win. We allowed 58 more shots more for our opp. before the trade. After 8 games after the trade we have 12 more shots than our opp.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> The blunt is smokin right now!
> 
> Good game Corie


lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Another strong start to a 3rd qtr . Outscored them 10-2 so far...
> 
> Bulls 54 Cavs 51


good coaching?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Corie Blount is playing like a ******** man. Already has three offensive rebounds in the second half, I think. One of which led to an AD basket and a Cavs timeout.

The second half is encouraging thus far, we look lively, the Cavs look pretty flat. We're up by 3!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MJ at the game in a box. 
(wennington)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am not able to watch the game but I have a question does it look like we are playing like a playoff team


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Blount gets the steal, then drains a 15 footer on the other end. He's having some game!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kendall has now arrived.. 3rd quarter as usual :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

60-56 bulls. Bulls pulling away!! 

62-56. Cavs 2-9. this quarter.

63-56!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gill on FIRE in this qtr. Makes a 17 footer and gets fouled. Shades of that Magic game.

Bulls 63 Cavs 58


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Kendall has now arrived.. 3rd quarter as usual :grinning:


Kendall has 9 pts this qaurter


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes win. We allowed 58 more shots more for our opp. before the trade. After 8 games after the trade we have 12 more shots than our opp.


Did I do the math wrong? I thought we had 60 fewer than the opponents pre-trade and 24 more post-trade. Either way, it's a huge turn-around!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

L00ks like we will get a win tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich has made two bad passes that have led to 4 fastbreak Cavalier pts in this qtr. Probably being a little too cute right now.

Bulls lead down to 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

blount 13 pt 8 rebounds 3 steals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> L00ks like we will get a win tonight


aww lets wait and see.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, who stuck MJ in Kendal Gill's jersey. It's nice to see him wake up.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gill with a coast-to-coast drive and a left handed finish. 11 pts in this qtr now!

Bulls 66 Cavs 64


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

For those without NBA TV use gamecast on espn.com it updates fast and is really nice


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Who plays C once AD and Blount foul out? JYD? The Fize?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That was an ugly set... Kirk _walks_ it up while Skiles yes to move faster.

He passes to AD, who stands there with it then tries to drive on Boozer from the top of the key... 

... meanwhile Jamal stands to the side and makes no move to help.

Ugly all around.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Uh oh. Lebron looked pretty angry after that last drive. He's been pretty quiet tonight, relatively speaking. Last night, he pretty much singlehandedly took a chainsaw to the sixers. Let's hope that didn't set him off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3:28 66-64 bulls. 

Bulls 8-13 this quarter. Cavs 4-14. Remember bulls were down by 5 to start the quarter. 

L. James 17. 8 assists. 
Z. Ilgauskas 13pts 9 rebounds 

Crawford 13, blount 13 Gill 14, 

Funk: Skiles wants Crawford to take "Better shots" not so much all the shots he takes.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Crap!! Kendall Gill, rolling on the floor clutching his ankle. Jesus, how many injuries can one team have? This is ridiculous.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man alive, you gotta be kidding me...

(Gill just rolled his ankle... pretty badly by the looks of it)


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Fer Christs sake another ankle sprain!!!!:upset:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Crap, it's not looking good for Kendall.

BTW, when was the last time Eddie Money was played in an NBA arena?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill, Curry, Chandler, Pippen.. Wow.. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Linton.. Heres your chance!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y Linton for Gill? E-Rob looked pretty good in the first half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> L00ks like we will get a win tonight


What's wrong with you today? Between predicting James would only get 12 points and calling the game in the 3rd quarter when the bulls are holding on "by the slimmest of margins" you've really made me wonder about you today...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like the Bull needs to re-negotiate their shoe contract!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JYD has made a habit of missing at least 1 point-blank layup per game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Y Linton for Gill? E-Rob looked pretty good in the first half.


the Bulls radio guys said they thought that he had tweaked HIS ankle again early in this game


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Are they all wearing those crappy air-Jordan's? Maybe we need to re-outfit the whole team in some Chuck Taylor All-Stars...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD now has 12 rebounds.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brunson nice dish to Linton.. 6 pt lead


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Am I reading this right?

Fizer
JYD
Johnson
Brunson
Kirk

vs.

Starting Cavs - James?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO.. Nice shot Z :laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ilgauskas makes a 30 foot three pointer at the buzzer. And Johnny "Red" Kerr was yelling "let him shoot it, let him shoot it" 

Bulls 73
Cavs 70

End of 3rd qtr.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

73-70 bulls. After three. We need Jamal to really lead us this quarter.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

:sigh: damn it, if we lose by 3.............................:sigh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD = Rodman


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Once again a strong third quarter and a lead in the fourth for Skiles's Bull team. Is this every game since he's been with us?

5 point halftime deficit to a 3 point lead to begin Q4.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> JYD = Rodman


He's got that vibe doesn't he?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like Linton pulled a groin or something.. Doesnt look that good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great... .inton Johnson seems to have hurt his groin now. This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

E-rob just 4 minutes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Great... .inton Johnson seems to have hurt his groin now. This is getting ridiculous...


thats good news, because the Bulls seem intent on playing this guy, even though he cant play. ok thats harsh, but you guys get what I mean


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tie game. Every Bull has at least 1 board except ERob and the Fize.....


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Let see if that Z 3-Pointer is a difference maker at the end of the game. 

Vintage LeBron in the 4th quarter??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tie game.

Time to bring in Jamal.

Good news: X-Rays on Kendall's ankle r negative. He's on the bench now. Not sure if he can come in since somebody else shot free throws for him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> thats good news, because the Bulls seem intent on playing this guy, even though he cant play. ok thats harsh, but you guys get what I mean


Someone's got to play. No ERob, no Scottie, need JYD in case AD fouls out.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

78-73 

Bulls down 5.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cavs up 5.. 11-0 run.. Oh here we go again!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hahaha there has been some classic announcing from these boobs tonight! Doerr declared that Linton appeared to have pulled his right groin. Just as he said that, the camera caught Linton adjusting his package and Doerr said "See that? He really aggravated it!"

How about Z's 3 pointer as the clock was expiring? Johnny said "Yeah, let him shoot it!" As he said that, Z drained the halfcourt shot. Good stuf.

Bulls falling apart down 78 to 73


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone's got to play. No ERob, no Scottie, need JYD in case AD fouls out.....


Go small. Play Jefferies. heck, move Jamal down to the 3 for a couple of minutes. just dont play Lint. the guy couldnt start on a top 10 college team


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

11-0 run..... let's stop the bleeding.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

78-73 cavs. 

Points in the paint: 36-16 cavs.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

its over we lost. i lost faith in us


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

They just stated on the radio that Kendall sprained his ankle but would be able to return and play. However, because someone had to come in and shoot his free throws that disqualifies him from playing in the remainder of this game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Go small. Play Jefferies. heck, move Jamal down to the 3 for a couple of minutes. just dont play Lint. the guy couldnt start on a top 10 college team


Go small with whom? Gill out. Jamal, Kirk, Brunson already playing full minutes.

Jefferies? Is he really a better choice than Linton?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> They just stated on the radio that Kendall sprained his ankle but would be able to return and play. However, because someone had to come in and shoot his free throws that disqualifies him from playing in the remainder of this game.


really? Holy crap. Someone mismanaged that situation. Thanks for that cause I was wondering what was happening


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill is ok, but cannot return since Johnson took his freethrows.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Ollie all over Hinrich
Cavs turnover


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal 6-20.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Jamal 6 of 20


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We've taken 11 more shots than the Cavs. If we could hit the damn ocean from the beach this would be a blow-out.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> jamal 6-20.


Great minds and all that...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn. Boy we miss lots of layups.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Go small with whom? Gill out. Jamal, Kirk, Brunson already playing full minutes.
> ...


He cant be worse, I can say that for sure. play Brunson, Kirk and Jamal together. Stick Fizer at the 3. do whatever, just dont play Lint because he happens to be a real 3. Be creative. I watched GS last week play 4 guards and a SF against Mutumbo and McDyess and ran them off the court

heck, activate jay!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The wrong guyz r taking shots! Y is Jamal being so passive all of a sudden??


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

We are going to lose against the Cavs, BWahahahah!!!

Luol Deng
clap clap 
clap clap clap
Luol Deng!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls just two points in 6 minutes, 1-14!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

You know what's really depressing? Looking at our bench and seeing Tyson, Eddy and to a lesser degree Pip sitting there unable to help. Even worse is seeing JWill sitting behind the team cheering them on. Instead we get to see the likes of Brunson, Blount, and Linton. :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ilgauskas is just owning our small big men right now.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Skiles to team during TO:

"As crappy as we just played the last 1o minutes of ball, we're only down by three. Crawdaddy -- green light, Captain Kirk -- green light, JYD, AD, HIT THE BOARDS. Fizer -- I'm leaving you in the rest of the game. If I don'y get five boards out of you by the end of the night, you're going to IR"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

36% as a team. 7% in threes,,,,,7%!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> We are going to lose against the Cavs, BWahahahah!!!
> 
> Luol Deng
> ...


back to my lottery thread!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Trailing by 7 pts after LeBron's steal and dunk.

This is gonna be a BAD, BAD loss.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's had a pretty hideous little stretch of games here


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This team just can finish anybody off. We're gonna get healthy too late to make a difference this season.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This has been a bizarre game. Pete Myers just went up to Doerr and Red Kerr and asked what the score is. Is the scoreboard broke?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

2 points in Q4?

ouch


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

here is the bottom line folks. We dont have a center piece like lebron james to build around. Sure, we win this game, if chandler, curry, pippen, jay, and whomever play. But long term, they have a real go to guy who knows the team is built around him. We simply dont have that. This kid is special. Very special.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

how much time is left?? I wish I could see this game!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Trailing by 7 pts after LeBron's steal and dunk.
> 
> This is gonna be a BAD, BAD loss.


No it's not. People have been bizarrely underrating the Cavs coming into this game. And with our injuries, I think we were underdogs coming into this game.

Hopefully we can still pull it out. But Crawford needs to go on a tear.

Hell somebody needs to go on a tear. I don't care who.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just what I wanna wait on.. The scoreboard :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> how much time is left?? I wish I could see this game!


5:09 left.. 6 pt Cavs lead


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We're healthy enough to win this game :|

I gotta say though, that I like the trade the Cavs made a whole lot. Kedrick Brown is a nice young player. EWill and Battie are nice defensive-minded vets. That was the kind of trade they needed to make... it puts a team around LeBron that's going to help him excel.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No it's not. People have been bizarrely underrating the Cavs coming into this game. And with our injuries, I think we were underdogs coming into this game.
> ...


Please refrain from all use of the word "tear" when referring to this injury riddled team. One of the players might try to take it literally....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No it's not. People have been bizarrely underrating the Cavs coming into this game. And with our injuries, I think we were underdogs coming into this game.
> ...


accurding to Vegas Bulls were a 3 point favorite, but that doesn't mean much on the court it just tells you who the public were placing bets for.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you serious... I haven't seen this many missed shots since Rec League in 6th grade.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD with a nice drive and 1.

Down 5 now. DEFENSE!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big basket by Davis.. FT good.. 5 pt game.. 2-18 this quarter for the Bulls


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Not even the scoreboard is healthy 

:laugh:


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> We're healthy enough to win this game :|
> 
> I gotta say though, that I like the trade the Cavs made a whole lot. Kedrick Brown is a nice young player. EWill and Battie are nice defensive-minded vets. That was the kind of trade they needed to make... it puts a team around LeBron that's going to help him excel.


More importantly, it gives them cap space. I don't think EWill and Battie will make all that much of a difference for them this year. They're going to lose a lot, no matter what.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LeBron is a major badass.

--------------


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

DEE FENSE!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3-19 this quarter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Down 5.

2:36 left.

We still got a chance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> accurding to Vegas Bulls were a 3 point favorite, but that doesn't mean much on the court it just tells you who the public were placing bets for.


hmm...maybe it was just me that knew that the Cavs are a better team than us right now.

But when you look at the lineups, and the depth the Cavs have, compared to the depth we don't have...not having even just Curry in tonight's game is HUGE. Let alone having Crawford on a bum wheel.

But there is still time left for a bulls comeback. I just figured that these were two pretty even teams, with the injuries and experience(with the new additions) swinging towards Cleveland's benefit.

A more healthy bulls team I would take over the Cavs. But this is not a healthy bulls team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have all of 7 pts this quarter


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

kind of random... but has Darius Miles even played 1 minute tonight?

Seems like Darius is starting to become like EROB


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> LeBron is a major badass.
> 
> --------------



I know it's just insane to think that this Kid is right out of High School.

He's a top 15 player all ready IMO.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> 
> 
> More importantly, it gives them cap space. I don't think EWill and Battie will make all that much of a difference for them this year. They're going to lose a lot, no matter what.


I think you underestimate those guys. They were both starters on the Celtics teams that made it deep into the playoffs two years in a row. Obviously a lot of that was due to Pierce and Walker, but it's seriously nothing to sneeze at either. Those guys both play top notch D, and with guys like Z, Boozer, and LeBron (and soon, Wagner), they won't have to score a lot. You might see the Cavs kind of take off as the season goes along.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> kind of random... but has Darius Miles even played 1 minute tonight?
> 
> Seems like Darius is starting to become like EROB


 Completely forgot about him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

AD and JYD leading us back!

Looks like I broke out my bottle of Maker's Mark a little too early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No arguement from me


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

when they get Dujuan Wagner back, they are going to be a very good team. If Miles does anything, this team will have great balance. But Miles is a lost cause. Deng and james with Wagner, Boozer, and Z is about 2 or 3 titles right there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Brunson misses a WIDE OPEN three pointer.

James is one cold mother****er.

Down 5. 76 seconds left. Can't see us pulling this one off.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> kind of random... but has Darius Miles even played 1 minute tonight?
> 
> Seems like Darius is starting to become like EROB


It would not suprise me if he has not touched to floor for one minute tonight. In the Cavs road win against the Sixers last night he took a DNP Coaches Discsion.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you underestimate those guys. They were both starters on the Celtics teams that made it deep into the playoffs two years in a row. Obviously a lot of that was due to Pierce and Walker, but it's seriously nothing to sneeze at either. Those guys both play top notch D, and with guys like Z, Boozer, and LeBron (and soon, Wagner), they won't have to score a lot. You might see the Cavs kind of take off as the season goes along.


It's possible... I think that they are both solid players and will create a better atmosphere in Cleveland than Ricky. However, I just don't see the Cavs winning very much. LBJ is obviously great, but I'm not sure he's ready to carry the team night in and night out in a way that will make EWill and and Battie's contributions turn into wins. Just IMO.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

37% FG
5% 3PFG

*OUCH!*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

COLD, COLD MOTHER****ER. This guy is just sick.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bron "That was for MJ"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you underestimate those guys. They were both starters on the Celtics teams that made it deep into the playoffs two years in a row. Obviously a lot of that was due to Pierce and Walker, but it's seriously nothing to sneeze at either. Those guys both play top notch D, and with guys like Z, Boozer, and LeBron (and soon, Wagner), they won't have to score a lot. You might see the Cavs kind of take off as the season goes along.


Here's a man who knows the score.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

UGH... I love ya Jamal, but *c'mon!* 

Give it to someone with a hotter hand! Play like we might win!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal took another bad shot and skiles calls time!!! 

jamal is 0-6 this quarter.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On second thought, I didn't break it out at all early.

This guy can make a shot whenever he wants to. He's freakin sick.

------------

Jamal seems happier if he's shooting an off balance shot than if he's got time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well Lebron has carried them great so far


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal - 6-25 FG


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Let's hope LBJ misses these...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> 
> 
> It's possible... I think that they are both solid players and will create a better atmosphere in Cleveland than Ricky. However, I just don't see the Cavs winning very much. LBJ is obviously great, but I'm not sure he's ready to carry the team night in and night out in a way that will make EWill and and Battie's contributions turn into wins. Just IMO.


On their way to a two-game winning streak since the trade. And both wins on the road. A place they lost 34 straight with Ricky.

It's hard to argue with results.

This Cavs team will not lose enough to get Deng. If they make the lottery, it will be at the 8 or 9 pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

game over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game over.

Lebron basically took over in the 4th.

13 pts in the 4th qtr and he's gonna shoot a couple more FTs.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

21-16 Pats over jets


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

32, 6, 10

Omigod.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

95-87 Cavs Win


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Let see if that Z 3-Pointer is a difference maker at the end of the game.
> 
> Vintage LeBron in the 4th quarter??


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

40 pts in the paint....Come back Tyson


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.

Damn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal in the last 3 games.. he's 5-37 in 3's for 13%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Damn.
> 
> Damn.
> ...


Damn.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, that sucks. Time to hit the bars.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Jamal get his grill stuffed by James.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> On their way to a two-game winning streak since the trade. And both wins on the road. A place they lost 34 straight with Ricky.
> ...


I don't think the Cavs will be bottom four. And I am impressed with the road wins. *But* they were playing the Sixers minus AI and the Bulls minus lots of guys (including Kendall when he was getting hot). They're not terrible, but they're not a .500 team either. I see them going 24-31 the rest of the way. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Jamal in the last 3 games.. he's 5-37 in 3's for .13%


Okay, here are the facts. I'm 6'5". I've got ape arms. I can shoot AT LEAST 13% from the arch. I play mad defense.

Is the Bull looking for someone to put on a 10-day?

Call *Wynn!* -- 555-Isucklessthanyou


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, I am a huge Crawford supporter, but the last two games have been horrible for him.

Tonite's game was very disappointing considering he started out so well. He has got to learn that when his outside shot isn't working he's got to drive to he hoop and get atleast foul shots.

I also blame Skiles (not a negative, just an observation) for changing Crawford's shot mid-season. Jamal isn't effective as a catch and shoot player yet. Give him an off-season to work on it and he will be much better.

Overall, I thought were horrible in every aspect, except hustle. Just goes to show that hustle can keep you in games.

My most memorable moment of the night - No, not James blocking Crawford and then going down and dunking.....

The most memborable moment was Chandler telling Softy, errrr I mean Curry, to quit his playing around and watch and learn you big Oaf..... OK, maybe he didn't quite say that, but that had to be what he was thinking. Even Tom Dork and Johnny Wrecker saw it and made not of it.

If Gill is gone for a week or two, we are really in trouble.

Is Tom Boerwinkle available to suit up still?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, Wynn....you're in.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

LeBron is the best player in the NBA.

:uhoh:


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

james was great but crawford was the cavs MVP tonight.and is it just me or is eddie robinson as frail as Mr.Burns


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> OK, Wynn....you're in.


YES!!! But I'll only play if *V-dub!* gets a contract too. 

He can touch rim.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> OK, I am a huge Crawford supporter, but the last two games have been horrible for him.
> 
> Tonite's game was very disappointing considering he started out so well. He has got to learn that when his outside shot isn't working he's got to drive to he hoop and get atleast foul shots.
> ...


nice post!! Jamal took some bad shots. 

Also According to Funk and wennington, Gill is ok. He could not come back because Johnson shot free throws for him.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Corie Blount wins $100 gift certificate to Chicago Home Fitness.

:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If the Bulls held practice Paxson, Meyers, Armstrong and Skiles would all have to suit up.


We are hurting.......and those who aren't hurting are hurting themselves with poor play.

Only JYD, Blount and Hinrich are doing well.

Blount? Man, we are desperate or Blount has been playing possum for two years.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

With the Bulls lack of depth I would like to know why Fizer played less than 10 minutes tonight.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> If the Bulls held practice Paxson, Meyers, Armstrong and Skiles would all have to suit up.
> 
> 
> ...


PG-Armstrong
SG-Paxson
SF-Skiles
PF-Meyers
C-Wennington

might be able to beat our starters


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> With the Bulls lack of depth I would like to know why Fizer played less than 10 minutes tonight.


add to that, e-rob 4 minutes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

activate Jay, he is better then Lint, Jefferies and Erob on one crutch


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> Blount? Man, we are desperate or Blount has been playing possum for two years.


Blount Man, now all you need is Chronic. Oh, wait if you sign Eddie Griffin than you will have Blunt Man and Chronic.:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

For Christams the Pax brother should swap unwanted talented palyers ----->


Miles for Fizer

Doesn't hurt either team.....just gets one less liked guy off the roster for the head coaches.....


Fizer - 10 Minutes......He wasn't effective, but he can usually score. We needed scoring desperately tonite.


PS - Maybe someone was right when they posted Crawford needs Curry. To be honest....I think the Bulls need Curry and Chandler to be effective.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Blount Man, now all you need is Chronic. Oh, wait if you sign Eddie Griffin than you will have Blunt Man and Chronic.:laugh:



Ryno that was hilarious.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

skiles: we didn't play as hard as they did. James? One of the top 20 players right now!! He can dribble pass and shoot! We were five feet off of them and let them do what they wanted. we were not the same team we were the last several games. 

If we cannot get stops and get transition baskets, just coming down to shoot threes, we will lose!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

uh, how about them rib standings. Let me help you, 
rynobot: 7-1

Everyone else: Doesn't even matter anymore.:chee:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Even if healthy, this club has major balance issues. Like i said, I cant think of a team, even when we are healthy, who are as bad in one position as we are at the 3 spot. Id rather have the Knicks PGs then our SFs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> activate Jay, he is better then Lint, Jefferies and Erob on one crutch


yup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Even if healthy, this club has major balance issues. Like i said, I cant think of a team, even when we are healthy, who are as bad in one position as we are at the 3 spot. Id rather have the Knicks PGs then our SFs


I agree. 

Must note! Defalco, Skiles, Funk and Wennington all four are very hard on Jamal with this loss. Bad shots. Not so much the # of shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Defalco....Eddy, Jamal and Fizer for T mac....he just said that. Wishful thinking. Not a real trade.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> no doubt about that. Who is going to guard LBJ?? Hinrich will be abused inside and outside. Lebron will be able to easily to shot over Hinrich due to his 5-6 inch height advantage. James will also be able to go inside on Kirk because James is hella of lot stronger than Krik and probably just as quick if not quicker than Hinrich. If Gill has to guard James he is giving up atleast 3 inches and alot James is much quicker than Gill. If JYD guards James atleast James height advantage is out of the question but James' quickness and passing advantage are going to take advantage of JYD because who guards Boozer and Big Z??


wow, this guy hit the nail square on the head.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, just got home...saw the boxscore, was JC really that bad? Whats up with the double-digit three point attempts the last three games? He just has so much trouble getting a rhythm without his dribble. Skiles should realize this, hopefully he will soon enough.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...


People are going to blame Jamal. But here is my answer. Who else is going to score with this team? Kirk is good for some points but he isnt going to drop 25, not yet. AD isnt. JYD couldnt hit the side of a barn. Fizer doesnt have the trust of the staff. Gill had one fluke game. And teams know this. Jamal is the focus of every defense that plays the bulls with all the injuries we have. He has no choice but to force up a lot of ****. Jamal is a good player. I wouldnt want him as my #1 option, but as a solid 2 or 3 option. But he shouldnt be blamed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> People are going to blame Jamal. But here is my answer. Who else is going to score with this team? Kirk is good for some points but he isnt going to drop 25, not yet. AD isnt. JYD couldnt hit the side of a barn. Fizer doesnt have the trust of the staff. Gill had one fluke game. And teams know this. Jamal is the focus of every defense that plays the bulls with all the injuries we have. He has no choice but to force up a lot of ****. Jamal is a good player. I wouldnt want him as my #1 option, but as a solid 2 or 3 option. But he shouldnt be blamed


I know!! But I am just reporting what I am hearing at the moment. 

I agree with you.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I like Jamal... but unbalanced sideway fadeaway jumpers are not the shots I want to see him take, he airballed at least 3 or 4 shots tonight that I saw... I hate to say this but I would rather see Rick Brunson or Cory Blount take a wide open mid range jumper than Jamal's above shot selection...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know!! But I am just reporting what I am hearing at the moment.
> ...


having said that, I would trade JC/Kirk, Curry/Chandler, and Fizer for Tmac. You need a top 5 talent to win in the NBA. Chandler and Curry have the talent, but they havent produced at that level yet. Tmac has. Now where is Cochise to tell me i dont know ****?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I like Jamal... but unbalanced sideway fadeaway jumpers are not the shots I want to see him take, he airballed at least 3 or 4 shots tonight that I saw... I hate to say this but I would rather see Rick Brunson or Cory Blount take a wide open mid range jumper than Jamal's above shot selection...


Trust me, you dont want Rick Brunson shooting. Id rather have Jamal shoot blindfolded with his back to the basket shooting then Rick Brunson!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Jamal's game is back in that confused transitional phase. He's gone downhill since Skiles changed things up on him.

But the thing is, Jamal needs to play how Skiles wants him to play. It will make Jamal better. And I think Jamal realizes this.

I think he'll start getting his stroke back soon. You'd hope.

But losing Curry at the same time as this shooting funk,was bad timing. At least then if Crawford didn't have it going he could dump it into Curry. But now...the options are little more limited.

I'd like Hinrich to be more assertive when Jamal is struggling like this.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> People are going to blame Jamal. But here is my answer. Who else is going to score with this team? Kirk is good for some points but he isnt going to drop 25, not yet. AD isnt. JYD couldnt hit the side of a barn. Fizer doesnt have the trust of the staff. Gill had one fluke game. And teams know this. Jamal is the focus of every defense that plays the bulls with all the injuries we have. He has no choice but to force up a lot of ****. Jamal is a good player. I wouldnt want him as my #1 option, but as a solid 2 or 3 option. But he shouldnt be blamed


You're right to a degree.

I think he's right to attempt the shot a certain number of times in the game, but there should also be a point where he is realistic and gets more creative. MJ was the king of driving to the hole to get the foul shots when his outside shot wasn't falling. These guys (I mean Jamal & Kirk, both) are athletic enough and have good enough handles to do some slashing to at least create contact and the possiblity of a foul-shot opportunity. The most frustrating thing in the world is to see the last five minutes is all shot-jacked three attempts when we still had a legitimate shot of winning this game within our normal offense (whatever that is, now).

Heck, Davis, Blount, and Williams all shot better tonight than any perimeter player (except Gill, who could not return), yet we only had 22 points in the paint. If this is Skiles' idea of offence, I'm not sure he's the guy we want for this job. So Eddy and Tyson are out..... AD still has game. Blount was playing like a madman tonight. We had inside players, why not use them?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And while we're talking about unrealistic trades, I'd trade our whole team + Benny the Bull and a side of Carson's Ribs for Lebron James.

If we had Lebron, even if we filled out the rest of the roster with a middle school girls team, we'd be better.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I think Jamal's game is back in that confused transitional phase. He's gone downhill since Skiles changed things up on him.
> 
> But the thing is, Jamal needs to play how Skiles wants him to play. It will make Jamal better. And I think Jamal realizes this.
> ...


Jamal is the offense right now. Like I said, no one else even has a prayer of creating their own shot. defenses know it. heck, everyone knows it. Jamal is the focus of every team who plays the Bulls. He needs Curry back in the worst kind of way.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> And while we're talking about unrealistic trades, I'd trade our whole team + Benny the Bull and a side of Carson's Ribs for Lebron James.
> 
> If we had Lebron, even if we filled out the rest of the roster with a middle school girls team, we'd be better.


we are talking about the next MJ here. You might have to include the next 10 Number ones, the luvabulls and Shambulls to get this deal done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal is the offense right now. Like I said, no one else even has a prayer of creating their own shot. defenses know it. heck, everyone knows it. Jamal is the focus of every team who plays the Bulls. He needs Curry back in the worst kind of way.


With curry tonight we win. Z would have had to play D, instead of scoring.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamal is the offense right now. Like I said, no one else even has a prayer of creating their own shot. defenses know it. heck, everyone knows it. Jamal is the focus of every team who plays the Bulls. He needs Curry back in the worst kind of way.


I couldn't see the game, so correct me if I'm wrong, but I got the impression that Jamal's misses weren't caused by defensive pressure. Weren't they mostly wide open airballs?

How is this attributable to "defensive focus"?

I'd buy the argument that Jamal doesn't trust his other teammates to score, so feels he has to jack up shots. That's more realistic and can be addressed by Skiles in practice. 

If I'm wrong and Jamal is indeed the "defensive focus" of the other team, then why is he the one jacking the shots? Give up the rock if the other team's centering on you.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just thought we needed to see something even more disgusting than tonight's game so that we can feel better about our team.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

All I can say is... too many 3-pt attempts, not enough FT-attempts.

That is, 2 for 12 from the arc only amounts to two extra points than if he had gone 2 for 12 from the FT line... and he WOULDN'T have.

How can you play aggressive offense for 39 minutes and not get to the free throw line? I don't mind Jamal being the center of the offense, but that's the wonderful thing about having an off-shooting night: teams KNOW you are coming inside, but they still have to D up on you without fouling you. 

Lebron shot 10 for 12 from the stripe today. He was 0 for 5 from the arc, but that's certainly forgiveable in light of his 50% shooting night, 10 assists, 6 rebounds, 2 steals and 2 blocks.

Jamal is going to shape up into a really good shooting guard, but he's not a pure enough shooter to play this Allan Houston/Ray Allen type of spot-up shooting game. He needs to attack the basket... and we've been saying this all along.

Stars find more than one way to get the job done.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal had ZERO fta....None!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Hey everybody, stop acting as if LBJ = MJ
> 
> Yes, he is good, but he isnt unstoppable, not now.
> ...


He looked pretty damn good last night. He looked unstoppable except for that stretch in the third quarter when he looked like he didn't have his legs. He was basically able to get anywhere he wanted on the court whenever he wanted to.


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

As a lifelong Knicks fan turned Cavs (Lebron) fan after seeing Lebron in his red #23 jersey in your arena hit the clinching shot from from the top of the key as the shot clock expired is........ HA NOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FEELS!!!!!!!!!!! ok I'm done now......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bl611</b>!
> As a lifelong Knicks fan turned Cavs (Lebron) fan after seeing Lebron in his red #23 jersey in your arena hit the clinching shot from from the top of the key as the shot clock expired is........ HA NOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FEELS!!!!!!!!!!! ok I'm done now......


Feel better? :laugh:


----------

